# MES modification for the Amazen pellet smoker



## smokincoalkracker (Jan 8, 2012)

Can someone point me to successful mods made to the mes smoker to help with the air flow while using the pellet smoker from Amazen?  I have used all of the suggestions from the amazen website with little success.  The pellets start great, build a nice bed of coals but smolder to a dead stop after putting in the smoker.  I know I have seen pics on here of modifications but I'm unable to locate them now that I need to fix this.

Thanks.


----------



## sprky (Jan 8, 2012)

Try some of these

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=Mes+mods+for+a-maze-n

I'll bet Todd will be along and help ya out as well


----------



## ldrus (Jan 8, 2012)

i just had problems myself with my mes 30 and amnps  Todd gave me some good advice and every thing has worked pretty good  for me

for one  put the amnps on the bottom rack not on the 2 lower rods that come from the heating element, pull the chip tray out at least 1 1/2 inches and also pull the chip loader out  half way . also let the chips burn with a flame for a good 10 min  this builds up the bed of hot embers. this is where i was stumbling i would only let burn  about 3-4 minutes  and it would snuff out after putting in the smoker. and lastly make sure the top vent  is fully open. hope this works for you


----------



## kennyp1114 (Jan 7, 2015)

I know the Amazen is awesome, but my MES produces so much smoke i see no need in getting it. I don't mind putting wood in every two hours. I like cutting and splitting hickory on my own land and i have them everywhere. There's always a couple that are dying and thats a whole lot of wood. Keep smoking folks!


----------



## parrot-head (Jan 8, 2015)

kennyp1114 said:


> I know the Amazen is awesome, but my MES produces so much smoke i see no need in getting it. I don't mind putting wood in every two hours. I like cutting and splitting hickory on my own land and i have them everywhere. There's always a couple that are dying and thats a whole lot of wood. Keep smoking folks!


I'm still experimenting with what works best for me, but I have really had the best success with just taking the chip loader all the way out.

One of the reasons I got the AMNPS was for cold smoking also, which you really cant do with the MES as it sits.


----------



## daricksta (Jan 8, 2015)

I own a MES 30 Gen 1. I place the AMNPS on the two rods but I point the burning end towards the back wall where I think the air flow is greatest. I leave the water pan empty and foiled over. The top vent is wide open. I know that the smoking pellets won't always be at the back as they traverse through the AMNPS "maze" but I no longer have problems with the pellets flaming out. The only occasional problem I have is when cold smoking in damp, cool weather.


----------

